# Job Opportunity - A Houston client has retained



## kcooper (Apr 28, 2012)

Kathleen,

A Houston client has retained us to recruit for an excellent paying position so if you could, would you please email this opportunity to your local area AAPC chapter members for their consideration, thank you.



"Specializing in the Recruitment of Healthcare Coding, Auditing, & Compliance Professionals throughout the United States"



Robert Wombacher
Medical Recruiting Director
Bergan Newport Corporation
919-363-0225





Clinical Auditor & Compliance Specialist 



Position: Clinical Auditor & Compliance Specialist



Organization: Integrated Health Organization



Location: In the greater Houston, TX area



Duties: Pro-active Hospital coding and billing audits as well as working in the Compliance Department to ensure organization compiles with internal and external reporting requirements..  Individual will serve as a resource for both departments



Experience Desired: Nurse, RN with 1 year+ compliance and or audit experience plus excellent analytical, training, and presentation skills.  Coding credentials are a plus.



Compensation & Benefits: $76,000-$90,000 including paid time off and a pension plan are just part of the comprehensive benefits package offered by the organization





To apply for this position or learn about any of our other coding, auditing, or compliance positions please contact:



Robert Wombacher

Medical Recruiting Director

Bergan Newport Corporation Executive Recruiting Firm

Phone: 919-363-0225 / 800-894-4186

bnewport@nc.rr.com

P.O. Box 1663 Apex, NC 27502-3663



“Placing Coding, Auditing, & Compliance Professionals throughout the United States”


----------

